# Dweezil Zappa



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I just got tickets to see him perform all of Hot Rats live here in Cincinnati at the Ludlow Garage! I can't wait.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Cool! I've seen him four times and the show keeps getting better. He'll be here in Syracuse in September. I plan on going.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I saw him in Brisbane many years ago with Steve Vai and other old mothers in tow 
Enjoy


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This has potential to be the best concert I've ever seen I think!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This venue is tiny as well, very intimate. There isn't a bad seat in the house!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

He's playing a smaller venue here as well. The last show I attended in April 2018 was a three hour extravaganza. Lots of great music. Also met Dweezil after the show.


----------

